#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Αγκυρώσεις και ενώσεις διαμήκους οπλισμού πλακών, δοκών, στύλων, τοιχίων σύμφωνα με τους ευρωκώδικες

## Xάρης

Μέγα θέμα οι αγκυρώσεις και ενώσεις οπλισμού και τα δεδομένα άλλαξαν πάλι με τους ευρωκώδικες.

Αυτό που διαπιστώνω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος για να αγκυρωθούν οι διαμήκεις ράβδοι μιας δοκού σε έναν εξωτερικό κόμβο!!! 
Θα πρέπει να περιοριστούμε σε μικρές διατομές ράβδων, να έχουμε μεγάλων διαστάσεων υποστυλώματα στα οποία να καταλήγουν οι δοκοί.

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:
Πάλι (σε σχέση με τον ΕΚΩΣ) έχουμε δύο *είδη συνθηκών συνάφειας*:
Ι = ευνοϊκές (σε στύλους/τοιχία, πλάκες πάχους μέχρι 25cm και στο άνω τμήμα δοκών και πλακών πάχους >25cm)ΙΙ = δυσμενείς (όπου δεν είναι ευνοϊκές)
Η επίδραση του είδους της  συνάφειας αποτυπώνεται στον υπολογισμό της τιμής σχεδιασμού της οριακής τάσης συνάφειας *fbd*, η οποία μειώνεται κατά 30% όταν οι συνθήκες είναι δυσμενείς (βλ. συντελεστή η1, §8.4.2(2) EC2).

Το *απαιτούμενο βασικό μήκος αγκύρωσης  lb,rqd*, το οποίο μετράται στον άξονα της ράβδου, υπολογίζεται και πάλι ως:lb,rqd = Φ/4 * σsd / fbdόπου σsd=fyd εκτός εάν έχουμε την περίπτωση εγκάρσιας συγκολλημένης ράβδου οπότε μειώνεται κατά Fbtd/As (βλ. §8.6(1) EC2)

Το *ελάχιστο μήκος αγκύρωσης lb,min* υπολογίζεται και πάλι ως:lb,min > max{*0,3**lb,rqd , 10Φ , 10cm} για ράβδους υπό εφελκυσμό
lb,min > max{*0,6**lb,rqd , 10Φ , 10cm} για ράβδους υπό θλίψηπλέον έχει τεθεί και ένα μήκος (10cm) κάτω από το οποίο δεν μπορεί να είναι σε καμία περίπτωση ακόμα και για Φ6 δηλαδή.
Επίσης, δεν γίνεται διάκριση ανάλογα με τον αν έχουμε σεισμό ή όχι.

Τέλος, το *μήκος αγκύρωσης σχεδιασμού lbd*, υπολογίζεται πλέον από τη σχέση:lbd = max{ α1 *α2*α3*α4*α5*lb,rqd , lb,min}  (+5Φ αν έχουμε κατηγορία πλαστιμότητας Υψηλή - βλ. §5.6.2.2(4)P EC8) όπου α1, α2, α3, α4 και α5 μια σειρά από συντελεστές που ορίζονται στον Πίνακα 8.2 του EC2 και οι οποίοι έχουν όλοι την τιμή 1,0 για ράβδους υπό θλίψη, εκτός του α4 που λαμβάνει πάντα (και για ράβδους υπό εφελκυσμό) την τιμή 0,7.

Ο συντελεστής α4 που μας μειώνει κατά 30% το μήκος αγκύρωσης των ράβδων μας, μπορεί να ληφθεί υπόψη μόνο αν έχουμε εγκάρσια συγκολλημένο ράβδο σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον 5Φ από το άκρο όπου αρχίζει να μετράται το lbd.

Υπάρχει επίσης ο περιορισμός, α2*α3*α5 >0,7.
Οι συντελεστές α1, α2, α3 και α5 εξαρτώνται από:
το είδος της αγκύρωσης (ευθύγραμμη ή μη)το cd=f{a=απόσταση ράβδων μεταξύ των διαμήκων ράβδων, c=επικάλυψη ράβδου και το είδος της αγκύρωσης}την εγκάρσια πίεση p στην κατάσταση αστοχίας, κατά μήκος του lbdτο εμβαδόν ΣΑst του εγκάρσιου οπλισμού κατά μήκος του μήκους αγκύρωσης σχεδιασμού lbdτο εμβαδόν ΣΑst,min της διατομής του ελάχιστου εγκάρσιου οπλισμούτο εμβαδόν As της διατομής της αγκυρούμενης ράβδου με τη μέγιστη διάμετροσυντελεστή Κ με τιμές από 0 έως 0,1 (βλ. σχήμα 8.4 §8.4.(2) EC2)
Αντιλαμβάνεστε ότι ο υπολογισμός της lbd για ράβδους υπό εφελκυσμό είναι ιδιαίτερα σύνθετος.
Μπορούμε όμως να υπολογίζουμε απλουστευτικά το lbd, το οποίο πλέον ονομάζουμε *ισοδύναμο μήκος αγκύρωσης lb,eq* και είναι:lb,eq = α1 * lb,rqd (για καμπύλες αγκυρώσεις)
lb,eq = α4 * lb,rqd (για αγκυρώσεις με συγκολλημένη εγκάρσια ράβδο)*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!*
_ Στο μήκος αγκύρωσης σχεδιασμού lbd μετράται και το καμπύλο και το μετά απ' αυτό μήκος της ράβδου (όταν έχουμε εφελκυσμό μόνο).
_ Στο ισοδύναμο μήκος αγκύρωσης lb,eq μετράται μόνο το ευθύγραμμο μήκος της ράβδου και η προβολή του καμπύλου.

Ποια όμως είναι η *ελάχιστη διάμετρος του τυμπάνου Φm* για την καμπύλωση των ράβδων;4Φ για Φ=<16
7Φ για Φ>16όπως δίνεται στον πίνακα 8.1Ν του EC2

*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ!*
Η παραπάνω διάμετρος πρέπει να ελέγχεται έναντι αστοχίας του σκυροδέματος (το σκυρόδεμα που βρίσκεται στο εσωτερικό της καμπυλομένης ράβδου, κινδυνεύει να αστοχήσει από την πίεση που δέχεται από την ράβδο). Πρέπει:
Φm,min > Fbt * [(1/ab)  +1/(2Φ)] / fcd
όπου:
ab είναι το ½ της απόστασης από κέντρο σε κέντρο μεταξύ των ράβδων, κάθετα στο επίπεδο της συγκόλλησης
Fbt είναι η εφελκυστική δύναμη της ράβδου στην αρχή της καμπύλωσης και υπό τα φορτία αστοχίας
fcd = fck/γc είναι η τιμή σχεδιασμού της αντοχής σε θλίψη του σκυροδέματος

Υπάρχει όμως η δυνατότητα να αποφύγουμε τον παραπάνω έλεγχο αν ισχύουν τα παρακάτω:
η αγκύρωση της ράβδου δεν απαιτεί μήκος μεγαλύτερο από 5Φ μετά την καμπύλωσητο επίπεδο της καμπύλωσης δεν είναι κοντά (δεν ορίζεται πόσο) στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια του σκυροδέματοςυπάρχει μια εγκάρσια ράβδος διαμέτρου >=Φ εντός του καμπύλου μήκουςη διάμετρος τυμπάνου δεν είναι μικρότερη από 4Φ για Φ<=16 και 7Φ για Φ>16

Μετά τα παραπάνω καταλήγουμε στα παρακάτω απαιτούμενα μήκη αγκύρωσης για *Μέση* κατηγορία πλαστιμότητας, B500C και *C25/30* και για ράβδους υπό θλίψη (δυσμενέστερη περίπτωση):
Φ8  --> 32/47
Φ10 --> 40/58
Φ12 --> 48/70
Φ14 --> 57/81
Φ16 --> 65/93
Φ18 --> 73/104
Φ20 --> 81/116
Φ22 --> 89/127
Φ25 --> 101/145
Φ28 --> 113/162
Φ32 --> 129/185
(το πρώτο νούμερο π.χ. 57cm για Φ14, αντιστοιχεί στο lbd για ευνοϊκές συνθήκες συνάφειας (Ι) και το δεύτερο, 81cm για Φ14 αντιστοιχεί στο lbd για δυσμενείς συνθήκες συνάφειας (Ι))

----------


## sundance

δηλαδη σε εναν ακραιο κομβο, θα πρεπει να εχω για Φ14 81cm, το οποιο χοντρικα για υποστυλωμα 40εκ, θα ειναι περιπου 30εκ το οριζοντιο κομματι και 50εκ το κατακορυφο????

οριακο εως δυσκολο.... οποτε επειδη πανω απο 40εκ για απλα χαμηλα κτιρια δεν πεφτουμε (συνηθως), παμε αναγκαστικα σε Φ12.

----------


## Xάρης

Τα 81cm θα πρέπει να τα έχεις στα άνω σίδερα όπου οι συνθήκες συνάφειας είναι δυσμενείς.
Τα κάτω σίδερα πρέπει να έχουν lbd=57cm.

Για να μειώσουμε το μήκος αγκύρωσης μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε καλύτερη ποιότητα σκυροδέματος, να συγκολλήσουμε εγκάρσιες ράβδους, να χρησιμοποιήσουμε περισσότερο εμβαδόν As απ' το απαιτούμενο.

----------


## sundance

δυσκολα και τα 3....

----------


## Xάρης

Δυστυχώς με τους ευρωκώδικες είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να σχεδιάζουμε πλάστιμες κατασκευές. Δεν έχουμε την επιλογή να πάρουμε q=1,50 και να απαλλαγούμε από μια σειρά ελέγχους (ικανοτικούς) και να έχουμε μικρότερες απαιτήσεις για τα μήκη αγκύρωσης όπως με τον ΕΑΚ-2000 και τα στοιχεία ΧΑΑΠ (Χωρίς Αυξημένες Απαιτήσεις Πλαστιμότητας).

Έτσι, ειδικά στα χαμηλά κτήρια δημιουργείται πρόβλημα με υπερμεγέθεις στύλους, όχι μόνο εξωτερικούς αλλά και εσωτερικούς λόγω των ελέγχων συνάφειας

----------


## sundance

οι ελεγχοι συναφειας που αναφερονται στον ευρωκωδικα?

----------


## Xάρης

EC8 §5.6.2.2(2)P

----------

sundance

----------


## monax0s

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει.. το "(3) Καμπυλώσεις και άγκιστρα δεν συνεισφέρουν στις αγκυρώσεις υπό θλίψη." (8.4 Αγκυρώσεις διαμήκων ράβδων),
σημαίνει ότι δε θα λάβουμε υπόψη το καμπυλωμένο τμήμα της θλιβόμενης ράβδου στην αγκύρωση, ή και το ευθύγραμμο τμήμα που συνεχίζει μετά την αγκύρωση;

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτό που λέει: α) καμπυλώσεις και β) άγκιστρα.
Η αγκύρωση μετρά από την είσοδο της ράβδου στον κόμβο. Ποιο είναι το ευθύγραμμο τμήμα που συνεχίζει μετά την αγκύρωση; Μετά τον κόμβο εννοείς αν τυχόν υπάρχει συνέχεια της δοκού;

----------


## monax0s

Για παράδειγμα, έστω ότι έχουμε ράβδο υπό θλίψη, που αγκυρώνεται σε ακραίο κόμβο. Αυτός ο ακραίος κόμβος έχει τέτοιες διαστάσεις, που δεν επαρκεί για ευθύγραμμη αγκύρωση της ράβδου. Έστω ότι καταφεύγουμε στη λύση της καμπύλωσης σε άγκιστρο με γωνία 90 μοίρες. Και εδώ είναι η απορία μου: το "(3) Καμπυλώσεις και άγκιστρα δεν συνεισφέρουν στις αγκυρώσεις υπό θλίψη.", εννοεί ότι από το συνολικό μήκος της ράβδου μέσα στον κόμβο παράλληλα με τον άξονά της (δηλαδή τα δύο ευθύγραμμα τμήματα πριν και μετά το τόξο καμπύλωσης + το τόξο), δε θα λάβουμε υπόψη σαν αγκυρωμένο κάποιο τμήμα της ράβδου;

----------


## Xάρης

Ρώτα τους καθηγητές σου αν μας πουν και εμάς τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής (συγγραφέας των ευρωκωδίκων) διότι οι διατάξεις για τις αγκυρώσεις είναι γενικώς ανεφάρμοστες. Σάμπως ήταν με τον ΕΚΩΣ-2000;

Σε ποια σχολή είσαι;

----------


## monax0s

Στους πολιτικούς μηχανικούς του ΔΠΘ

----------


## Xάρης

Ο Καραμπίνης είναι καθηγητής στο οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα;
Για ρώτα τον τι λέει επί του θέματος. Να επιμένεις και να πας προετοιμασμένος με αντίγραφο του EC2 και της επίμαχης σελίδας.
Θα ήθελα πολύ να μας ενημερώσεις για την άποψη του καθηγητή.

----------


## monax0s

Ναι είναι ένας από τους καθηγητές... καιρό ήθελα να λύσω κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τους EC.. άμα είναι θα ενημερώσω

----------


## aspath

Καμιά ιδέα επί του θέματος; Αυτό που λέει ο Χάρης είναι πολύ σημαντικό και (δυστηχώς) συνηθισμένο. Πρακτικά στα ακραία υποστυλώματα με κάθετη ως προς τη δοκό διάταξη είναι αδύνατη η σωστή αγκύρωση των διαμήκων οπλισμών, ακόμα και αν γίνει καμπύλωση των ράβδων. Εμπιστεύεστε τις συγκολλήσεις;

----------


## sundance

τα αγκιστρα των ραβδων των δοκων (ανω και κατω) σε ακραιους κομμβους υποστυλωματων, οταν ειναι 30-40εκ, πως περνανε?

δεδομενου οτι ανα 20εκ θα εχουμε διαμηκες κολωνοσιδερο.

ο μονος τροπος που σκεφτομαι, ειναι να ξεκολλησουν οι συνδετηρες του  μανδυα στον κομβο, να μπουνε τα κατω σιδερα, να περασουν οι συνδετηρες  του κομβου ακριβως πανω απο αυτα, να μπουνε και τα πανω, και να  κατνεμηθουν στις αποστασεις τους οι συνδετηρες που τους ειχα ολους μαζι.

----------


## Xάρης

Σωστά το σκέφτηκες.

----------


## sundance

το να κοπει ο μανδυας με υψος οσο ο κομβος, να περαστουν τα κατω δοκου, να μπει το κομματι του μανδυα (κομβου) και μετα να περασουν τα ανω (ειναι πιο ευκολο να μπουν απο τα κατω, ακομη και με τον μανδυα περασμενο), πως φαινεται?

----------


## Xάρης

"trial and error". :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα:

----------


## ioannhs

Καλημέρα. Σχετικά με τις συνθήκες συνάφειας έχω να κάνω κάποιες παρατηρήσεις. 
Περιοχή II
ΕΚΟΣ h>250 κάτω και h>=600 κάτω
EC2GR h>250 πάνω και h>=600 κάτω
EC2 h>250 πάνω και h>=600 πάνω
Ιγναντάκης h>250 πάνω και h>=600 πάνω. (έχει ενδιαφέρον η ερμηνεία του με την πορώδη στρώση θύλακα τσιμεντοπολτού 2.4.3 έκδοση 2)

Τελικά τι ισχύει?

----------


## Xάρης

Κάποιο λάθος κάνεις.
Δεν διαφέρουν οι ΕΚΩΣ-200 και EC2-1.

Ο ΕΚΩΣ-2000 αναφέρει στο σχήμα Σ17.1 γ) και δ) ότι ευνοϊκές συνθήκες, δηλαδή *περιοχή Ι*, έχουμε στις διαγραμμισμένες περιοχές, δηλαδή *κάτω*.
Ο EC2-1 αναφέρει στο σχήμα 8.2 γ) και δ) ότι ευνοϊκές συνθήκες, δηλαδή *περιοχή Ι*, έχουμε στις μη διαγραμμισμένες περιοχές, δηλαδή πάλι *κάτω*.
Απλώς, οι διαγραμμισμένες περιοχές είναι αντίστροφα στους δύο κανονισμούς και γι αυτό μπαίνει το "μη" στον έναν και όχι στον άλλον.

Με το "EC2gr" δεν κατάλαβα σε ποιον κανονισμό αναφέρεσαι.
Υπάρχει το Εθνικό Προσάρτημα του EC2-1 το οποίο όμως δεν αναφέρει κάτι διαφορετικό επί του προκείμενου.

Ο οδηγός του Ιγνατάκη ακολουθεί τη διαγράμμιση του EC2-1 και δεν έχει κάτι διαφορετικό.

----------


## ioannhs

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτά κάνει η πρόχειρη ανάγνωση

----------

